# 'prettying up' before selling?



## paillo (Feb 8, 2012)

so i've been playing with m&p for a while now, just playing, give-aways to use up some of my finicky fo's and exercise some creativity with wild colors and embeds. i finally have some i'm ready to sell, but having a hard time getting rid of the fingerprints and other icky turnoffs.

i've spritzed with alcohol and set to dry, and that seems to have helped a lot. but they're still not what i would want to buy.

how do y'allses 'neaten-up' your bars before you package them?

tia!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2012)

I package mine right away {like 30 minutes after they are firm} so they don't get finger prints, dust, etc.

I don't know of anyway to 'clean them-up,' other than to rinse them off but you have to be careful not to get bubbles on the surface or they will dry with the bubbles in tact. 

You can run your finger back & forth around the edges & the heat from your body will smooth the corners & get rid of any excess soap bits that may have been left over from the mold edges. That gives them a nice finished look.


----------



## Chefmom (Feb 9, 2012)

A tip from my "other" life as a professional baker is to handle them with  cotton gloves on.  It's how I package chocolates to keep from fingerprinting them.


----------



## chafalota (Feb 11, 2012)

To Chefmom,  I definetly don't think that you should handle your soaps with cotton gloves because when you use cotton on soap it will stick to it and then you will have hairy sop.


----------



## sakura1024 (Feb 18, 2012)

If the cotton doesn't stick to chocolate, it won't stick to soap. I use cotton gloves when handling wedding album pages to keep fingerprints off the images. There's no lint. The trick is finding the right type of gloves. You wouldn't want to use latex because it could stick and smudge - plus you could leave miniscule traces of latex which many, many people are becoming increasingly allergic to. Just a little is enough to cause a reaction.


----------



## Bella (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't find material gloves very sanitary, but that is my opinion.   To get fingerprints off my soap I rub my thumb over the outside of my coffee mug (I always have a coffee with me when i'm soaping) and it gets warm,  then I rub my finger over my soap.  If that doesn't work i'll dip my finger in water to flatten it.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Mar 14, 2012)

I find you can massage out stuff like that using liquid glycerin and latex or vinyl gloves.  M&P is pretty soft by and large, you can work out stuff like finger prints without much effort.


----------

